# First MES Smoke over. May need some advice!



## pignit (Feb 14, 2009)

Seasoned the new MES and slammed a couple of butts and a pork sirloin roast in it last night. Got em on about 7 PM and set the therm for 225. Pulled the roast out at 3 AM when it hit 160. Let it rest a bit and sliced it. Very tasteeee, tender and moist. When I pulled the roast the butts were at 165 so I pulled them and put them in an aluminum pan and covered tightly with foil. I set the therm on the MES to 200 and went to bed. By this time it was about 4 AM. Got up this morning about at 10AM or so and went out to take the butts out. The internal temp was 205, little hotter than the MES was set. When I uncovered the butts the juice and fat was almost to the edge of my pan. It was as if the butts were boiled in their own juces. The taste was bland and the bark was mush. 

I did something I never usually do when I cook butts on the gas smoker. I left the fat on and cross cut it with a knife to get the rub down in to the meat. That's the only thing I can figure other than just letting it cook too long that would pull that much grease out of the butt. I've pulled them from the gas cooker and wrapped them in foil and only had a little juice at the bottom of the pan when it is done. It also lacked the color I get on the Gas Smoker.

Anyway..... the PP is incredibly tender, almost too tender. The bark is mush and the flavor is just not there. I've got the butt thing down to an art form on the Gas Smoker so I was disappointed in the way this one turned out. I think I know all the things I did wrong... or what to do to get the desired smoke next time, but I would appreciate any advice from you MES guys out there on what I can do to improve the next smoke. I plan on cooking the butt without wrapping and I plan on trimming the meat up like I usually do. Input welcome.
Thanks!








*Loaded Up*







*Sliced Pork Sirloin Roast*







*Pulled Pork Butt*


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 14, 2009)

That looks fantastic.  Great first smoke.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Your MES doesn't look like mine.  What type is it?


----------



## donnylove (Feb 14, 2009)

My guess is it was just in there too long, boiling in it's own juices.  I did a 7-lb butt in my MES two weekends ago and it only took about 10 hours.  Turned out wonderful.  Very moist and flavorful.  I set it at 230 and let it roll, foiled at 165, left the temp the same, turned out great.  I would just give it another try and see what happens.  Did you add finishing sauce? For me, that cider vinegar-based finishing sauce could make anything taste good.  :)


----------



## pignit (Feb 14, 2009)

Scubadoo.... it is the MES that Sams is selling. 

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/nav...=5&item=415076


----------



## pignit (Feb 14, 2009)

I think your right. These two butts were probably close to 8+ pounds apiece. I also think leaving that large amount of fat on it had an effect also. If I had foiled it withoug a pan, there would have been 3 or 4 cups of juice come off of those 2 butts after they had reached 165. I haven't ever used finishing sauce.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 14, 2009)

Dave, I can't help you with your MES...but your grub sure looks good from here!


----------



## pignit (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks Jeanie.... the roast is gonna be excellent with some mashed tators and some kraut.... got any homemade kraut I can trade ya something for. The PP isn't so bad that some of my homemade BBQ sauce won't take care of.... Lots of good sandwiches. The big mistake I made was changin up my method with a new smoker... should have stuck to what I've been doing.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 14, 2009)

I was going to say I'll send ya some kraut.....but heck I'll deliver it if I can stay for supper. lol


----------



## pignit (Feb 14, 2009)

*Goes without sayin..... anytime!*


----------



## mikey (Feb 14, 2009)

*Dave, I'd have to say along with the others, that you left it in the mes too long. After I foil mine, I take it to 190, 195 max, then wrap in a towel and into the cooler. Even my 2 helpers agree.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*P.S.  It also looks like you're 2 probes short in the pics or is that an optical conclusion?*


----------



## pignit (Feb 15, 2009)

The MES has a built in probe and I have been going by it. When it gets close to internal I check the others with my trusty digital poker. Kinda use the built in as a guide.


----------



## ronp (Feb 15, 2009)

Having done mine this way I have to say too much fat left on. Maybe a coulpe of fatty butts. Maybe a lower hold temp of 180' foiled in the pan works for many hours. At 200' it should have not boiled but braised, a good thing.

Good job for the first trial run. Points if I have them for the effort man.


----------



## morris (Feb 15, 2009)

the Temp readin on my MES is not really that accurate, your temp may have been to high.

For me to have an internal temp in the smoker of 225, I have to set the smoker temp to 198.

Your smoker temp may have been higher than you thought.


----------



## pignit (Feb 15, 2009)

I think you may be right. I know that the setting and the reading aren't accurate. If I set it on 225 it never shows over 212. I'll put the maverick in it tomorrow and see what's going on with the temps.
Thanks!


----------



## pignit (Feb 17, 2009)

I noticed on my second smoke that the temp on the unit never got to the set temp. It always ran about 8-12 degrees cooler than the set temp. If I ran the temp setting up.... it had no problem heating up, but only within an 8-12 degree cooler temp. I called the service rep. that Ron suggested and she said it sounded like a faulty thermostat and that the unit may vary 10 or 12 degrees but that would be 5 or 6 degrees hotter and the same cooler as the element would heat and cool. So... anyway... my butts probably did boil in their own juices. I didn't check to see if the therm on the unit was correct. I do know I set the therm on 200 and my internal on the butts was 205 and climbing. Took it back to Sams.... got another one to try out. Hope this one works. No hassles from anyone. Just another trip to Sams.... hate that....not!


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 17, 2009)

I have not done 8 pounders, keep them around 4-5 and trim a lot of the fat off.  I foil mine at 165 and then pull over 200, and into a cooler.  Just sounds like to much fat and they sat in it.


----------



## bassman (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't know anything about the MES, but I know good food when I see it!  Looks great. Thanks for the Qview.


----------



## evandostert (Feb 18, 2009)

I like the MES qview.    This must be the 1st thru the door qview.


----------



## ganny76 (Feb 18, 2009)

My MES runs extremely hot.  I keep it about 180* to run temps around 225*.  First smoke I did, when I set it up to 225* my MES read 220* and my therm was reading 260*.  I no longer go by the MES therm.   It is just way to unreliable.


----------



## pignit (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Ganny... I've been thinkin the same thing and have the MES heating up right now with a Maverick ET-73 inside. We will see soon enough.

I'll post the results.


----------



## pignit (Feb 18, 2009)

*Well here is part of the problem. I should have used the Temp probe. Proof is in the puddin. This is the MES I got when I returned the first one. It did reach the set temp of 225 but as you can see... the internal temp is 240. That can make a lot of difference when you are setting your smoker and leaving for work.*


----------



## ganny76 (Feb 18, 2009)

That is also with no meat and smoke going.  You may have a greater variance with those factors thrown in.


----------



## sooner fan (Feb 18, 2009)

I have an electric as well and mine varies quite a bit.  When it was new I set it at 225 and checked the temp every 15 minutes and they ranged from 212 to 240 over a 3 hour period.  I assume it is because the heating element is cycling off and on to keep and average of 225.


----------



## psychobrew (Mar 15, 2009)

As far as the bland taste and mush bark is concerned, I think too much steam can cause that (along with washing out the smoke flavor). Try it with no water in the pan and mop it on ocasion, though moping may not be as neccessary as it is with charcoal and gas smokers due to the insulation creating extra moisture retention. I have to try this myself, so this is just a theory, but I do know that many types of meat cooked in a crock pot tastes watered down and I think this is what you're experiencing.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Mar 15, 2009)

Same thing happens in your kitchen ovens.  The temperature will rise above and fall below the set temperature as the element cycles on and off.


----------



## carpetride (Mar 15, 2009)

Mikey if that is your two helpers in your Avatar then you can send them to my house anytime!


----------

